# Caravan to Cancun



## PUNKEE (Feb 13, 2004)

My husband and I are looking for other RVer's interested in driving to Cancun next winter, staying for 3 or 4 weeks and then driving back.  We would like to drive with other RVer's in case of any problems and just because we'd enjoy the company. Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2004)

Caravan to Cancun

Hi Punkee, where will you be leaving from?


----------



## PUNKEE (Feb 13, 2004)

Caravan to Cancun

Hi Chelse!
Thanks for your reply.
Bill and I live just outside of Phoenix, AZ, but we could leave for Cancun anywhere from Brownsville, TX to Nogales, AZ.  We'd probably want to go in December sometime and stay 3 or 4 weeks.

Carol


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2004)

Caravan to Cancun

Carol, can you drive to Cancun?  Guess you would have to go through Mexico.  How are the roads?  Going to Alaska this May so somewhere south where it is warm sounds great for winter.  Any advice on heading north?


----------



## hertig (Feb 18, 2004)

Caravan to Cancun

Chelse, I have no personal experiance, but from watching the forums, I've heard tell that the gas stations are far apart, and usually at least one stretch of road is likely to be muddy.  Also, lots of stone/windshield encounters.

Be prepared for passing through customs from US to Canada (take that grenade out of your glove box  and Canada to US.

A lot of people seem to like to take the ferry one direction or the other...


----------

